# Plymouth Stop Over For Ferry Please?



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all we will be getting to Plymouth between 8 or 9pm on the night and the ferry is 8am the next day so I just want a site for a short stop over, as close to the port as possible.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Quite a lot of info here:

Plymouth Parking


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Not that quiet sleeping at the port until after the ferry from France has come in and unloaded and even then there may be lorries with fridge units running parked in the area. But, it's good enough for one night.

Park either on the right as you enter the port (although there is signage that this is only for lorries) or in the waiting area for the ferries. Just make sure you are out of the way though or the chaps might get you up to move out of the way!


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Plymouth Stop Over*

Try Lee Mill off the A38 just outside of Plymouth. Turn off and follow signs to Lee Mill village, over-nighting allowed at the Transport Cafe. If closed settle down and pay in the morning. Fairly quiet. Or you may be able to stay at the docks (check with BF) but could be noisy.

Paul


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Or, immediately after the Lee Mill turning, there is a slip to what was the Little Chef and a big set back lay by.
Also Riverside Campsite at Marsh Mills, 2 minutes from the big fly over and roundabout.
We have use both.
http://www.riversidecaravanpark.com/


----------



## gingercat (May 25, 2010)

*Overnight Site*

I can also recommend Riverside, used it last June as a stop over before ferry in morning. Nice food and good beer in club house.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've stayed at the Port many times along with many others. It's not at all noisy as previously suggested especially if you park on the left as you go in.

The Lee Mill transport cafe virtually opposite Marquis Motorhomes is noisy as its parallel to the A38 and lorries are entering and leaving during the night.

Staying at the Port is a no brainer and is allowed on the Port details section of their website.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Riverside or ferry terminal.

Dave p


----------

